# I'm tired of slipping bar tape!



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

What do ya'll recommend to put under bar tape that starts to slip and move. I have some Specialized Roubaix bar tape that I really like. It's grippy and cushy etc. except it will not stay put on the bar. I have re-wrapped it several times and put two sided tape underneath to no avail. wrapped it tighter etc. and it still moves. Do I need to epoxy( I know it won't work) it down, or use silicone under it to stick it down? I'm getting tired of it moving every ride!!!!!


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

matanza said:


> What do ya'll recommend to put under bar tape that starts to slip and move. I have some Specialized Roubaix bar tape that I really like. It's grippy and cushy etc. except it will not stay put on the bar. I have re-wrapped it several times and put two sided tape underneath to no avail. wrapped it tighter etc. and it still moves. Do I need to epoxy( I know it won't work) it down, or use silicone under it to stick it down? I'm getting tired of it moving every ride!!!!!


I use bar tape that has no sticky also, so to prevent the tape from moving around I wrap a single layer of hockey tape (friction tape) the entire length of the bars once I have the cables where I want them. The hockey tape adds very little thickness and works really well in keeping the bar tape where I want it.


----------



## yakobo (Aug 22, 2006)

Try wrapping first with a strip of old inner tube cut about 3/4 inch wide. Put your tape on top


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds odd. Two-sided tape and a tight wrap should make it secure. Maybe stretch it even tighter? Or stickier double-sided tape? You can get strong tape at a carpet store.

Is it moving in a particular place, or everywhere? Maybe it's something about your wrapping method.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I think it sounds to be more of the technique because I've wrapped a lot of bars w/ the specialized line of tapes. Mostly the roubaix tape and I've never had 1 customer complain of the tape shifting or moving or getting loose. I have the specialized classic waiting to be wrapped on my bars right now. I personally dont like the roubaix tape but it is really stretchy so getting a tight wrap shouldn't be an issue at all. Im not quite sure why the double sided tape wouldn't work and I like the idea of the friction tape but have never employeed either style.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree that this is technique. I haven't seen a modern bar tape that requires any sort of tape to stay where it was tightly wrapped. The only stuff that I've ever seen slip under tension is the old padded vinyl, and that was still pretty reliable.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> I agree that this is technique. I haven't seen a modern bar tape that requires any sort of tape to stay where it was tightly wrapped. The only stuff that I've ever seen slip under tension is the old padded vinyl, and that was still pretty reliable.


I've noticed that some people don't stretch the tape much, for fear of breaking it. When I try a new brand of tape, I sometimes grab the first couple of inches with both hands and deliberately pull to the breaking point, just to know how far it can go. Some of them stretch quite a lot. The OP may have been too cautious.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

I like the friction tape idea. I'll check that out. Thanks for the help, never thought of that.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm going to agree with what others have said, try wrapping tighter. I have use specialized tape in the past with no problems.

I will add which section of the bars is moving and how do you wrap your bars? If you wrap your bars all in one direction(inside to outside or outside to inside not drops to top or top to drops) as you move your hands around your bars you going to loosen one section or the other. It is because most riders tend to rotate their hands to the inside when on the top and to the outside when in the drops. 

Drops should be wrapped inside out figure 8 around the hoods then wrap the tops outside in. that way as you ride and grip your bar you are always tightening the wrap direction locking the tap to the bars.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I use friction tape under my bar tape.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

I recently wrapped bars using HandleBra leather tape. The wrap has no adhesive. I wrapped cloth baseball bat tape first (per manufacturers suggestion). I then lightly sprayed 3M weather strip adhesive on the cloth bat wrap, little heavier at the beginning and the end of the wrap (my idea). All seems tight so far.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

cpcritter said:


> I recently wrapped bars using HandleBra leather tape. The wrap has no adhesive. I wrapped cloth baseball bat tape first (per manufacturers suggestion). I then lightly sprayed 3M weather strip adhesive on the cloth bat wrap, little heavier at the beginning and the end of the wrap (my idea). All seems tight so far.


Doesn't this seem a bit extreme?


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

*Not really*



rx-79g said:


> Doesn't this seem a bit extreme?


Let me think...$90 for a roll of leather wrap...a little extra time...long life of good looks and comfort.

Nope, not if it works.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*THAT seems extreme*



cpcritter said:


> Let me think...*$90 for a roll of leather wrap*...a little extra time...long life of good looks and comfort.
> Nope, not if it works.


But if it makes you happy, none of my business.

How long do you expect it to last? I could imagine it's not so uneconomical, considering I spend $10-12 on ordinary tape, and re-do it every other year or so.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

cpcritter said:


> Let me think...$90 for a roll of leather wrap...a little extra time...long life of good looks and comfort.
> 
> Nope, not if it works.


No, you're right. Handlebra recommends hockey tape. It is a very high quality product, and should last as long as a saddle, as long as you don't crash.

It is the rest of these steps people are talking about to get stretchy tape to stay in place, when the rest of us manage it with clean bars and tension.

Personally, I love some the newer tape because you can take it off, change the handlebar or levers and rewrap it in just a few moments. It's such an upgrade over the old, gooey vinyl tape. It really seems worthwhile to figure out how to get it to work correctly before falling back on adhesives and sticky tape that makes changing a brake lever a big mess.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Wasn't aware of Hocky tape. I have a couple of bikes to tape so I'll go to Dick's tomorrow & get some. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

cpcritter said:


> Let me think...$90 for a roll of leather wrap...a little extra time...long life of good looks and comfort.
> 
> Nope, not if it works.


$90.00 for leather tape? what happens when you want to change your housing (i'm assuming it's under the leather, but i could be wrong)?


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> $90.00 for leather tape? what happens when you want to change your housing (i'm assuming it's under the leather, but i could be wrong)?


You unwrap, do the work and rewrap. Maybe I don't understand the question. 

OP simply wanted ideas how to keep his bar wrap from slipping. I listed what I did to keep non-adhesive backed leather bar wrap from slipping. A product that should have slipped all over the place. I assumed he was wrapping it tight enough.

I knew better than to post the price of the tape.


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

I buy my tape at the LBS and then they put it on at no extra charge, Never had it slip or move or unravel or anything. I am sure if it did they would make it right.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I've wrapped tons of bars with all kinds of tape. You're wrapping it too loose.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> $90.00 for leather tape? what happens when you want to change your housing (i'm assuming it's under the leather, but i could be wrong)?


I've used HandleBra (love that name!) tape since it first came out. I've reused one roll on 3 different bars and another roll twice when I switched from 7800 to 6700 controls. It is expensive but it is excellent quality stuff, looks great and lasts a long time. I have it on all my bikes.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Also, wrapping the proper direction can help it stay tight. Starting from the plug, and viewed from the back, the right should be wrapped clockwise; the left should be wrapped counterclockwise.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I use the Specialized Roubaix on my road bike as well as my cx bike and the wife's CX bike. I have never had it slip and I do not put anything under it. Are you making sure that the sticky strip down the middle touches the bar and are you wrapping tight enough?


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

DaveT said:


> I've used HandleBra (love that name!) tape since it first came out. I've reused one roll on 3 different bars and another roll twice when I switched from 7800 to 6700 controls. It is expensive but it is excellent quality stuff, looks great and lasts a long time. I have it on all my bikes.



How does the white hold up? Is it east to keep clean? I love white tape but cannot stand when it gets really dirty. 

Thanks


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

gsorvino said:


> How does the white hold up? Is it east to keep clean? I love white tape but cannot stand when it gets really dirty.
> 
> Thanks


It's the waterproof version (Hurricane HandleBra) and I clean it with 303, it keeps its' white very well. I wrapped it early last year so it will be on its' second season this year and still looks good.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

natedg200202 said:


> Also, wrapping the proper direction can help it stay tight. Starting from the plug, and viewed from the back, the right should be wrapped clockwise; the left should be wrapped counterclockwise.


Took a while for someone to post this. I believe this is why the issue started in the first place.

And some input of mine too: It's not your d***, you don't need a death grip on it! When I ride, my palms are resting on the bars, and my finger tips are also touching them, there's no need to wrap your fingers around the bars in most situations.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*another way to put it is*



Peanya said:


> Took a while for someone to post this. I believe this is why the issue started in the first place.
> 
> And some input of mine too: It's not your d***, you don't need a death grip on it! When I ride, my palms are resting on the bars, and my finger tips are also touching them, there's no need to wrap your fingers around the bars in most situations.


always wrap inside over and out


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

DaveT said:


> I've used HandleBra (love that name!) tape since it first came out. I've reused one roll on 3 different bars and another roll twice when I switched from 7800 to 6700 controls. It is expensive but it is excellent quality stuff, looks great and lasts a long time. I have it on all my bikes.


Hooray! Finally, another Brooks Saddle devotee. 

Seven bikes= seven Brooks Saddles.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

DaveT said:


> I've used HandleBra (love that name!) tape since it first came out. I've reused one roll on 3 different bars and another roll twice when I switched from 7800 to 6700 controls. It is expensive but it is excellent quality stuff, looks great and lasts a long time. I have it on all my bikes.


wow, that stuff does look really good. you've got some really nice bikes there, too:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's the tops with an underwrap of hockey tape, then I do the drops.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words.

HandleBra wraps very neatly, lays flat, goes around corners well and is very comfortable. I have larger hands so I'll use a single layer of Fizik Microtape wrapped very tightly over which I'll wrap with HandlebBra. I like to fill up my hands.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I've just wrapped black electrical tape sticky side out.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I have never had a problem with bar tape slipping. I don't use any adhesive and do use leather tape. You should to stretch it fairly tight. Leather tape can easily be reused. I have removed it and put it on other bikes many times with no issues. I have done this with regular gel tape also


cpcritter said:


> Let me think...$90 for a roll of leather wrap...a little extra time...long life of good looks and comfort.
> 
> Nope, not if it works.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

JCavilia said:


> I've noticed that some people don't stretch the tape much, for fear of breaking it. When I try a new brand of tape, I sometimes grab the first couple of inches with both hands and deliberately pull to the breaking point, just to know how far it can go. Some of them stretch quite a lot. The OP may have been too cautious.


This ^
I've had all sorts of tape mostly cheap one and mostly non-stick (actually the old vinyl one was sticky at first but reused it until no trace of glue remained on it) never had a slippage problems , i guess because of tight wrapping..
Edit: also, there isn't anything sandwitched between bars and tape


----------



## hillberg (Dec 28, 2014)

*hillberg*



zach<gs id="bb138f2a-85d7-43b8-9e18-c8808d82c78e" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="6bdf2253-c658-4a35-8d81-8bd991cd5f0e" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">.</gs><gs id="c2a93f95-ccf0-4af2-bd7a-a184816fa7fc" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="6bdf2253-c658-4a35-8d81-8bd991cd5f0e" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">scofield</gs><gs id="6750c03e-48fe-4c68-b4f6-1db66e923033" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="6bdf2253-c658-4a35-8d81-8bd991cd5f0e" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">;</gs>3230842<gs id="7ea3aa61-0d1d-40b1-9c15-58f9f2b87013" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="6bdf2253-c658-4a35-8d81-8bd991cd5f0e" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark"> said:


> </gs>I think it sounds to be more of the technique because I've wrapped a lot of bars w/ the specialized line of tapes. <gs id="ab954cc2-8609-4360-9f2c-f603198c8aa6" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="1305727b-f03a-4b41-a0ba-b712c271fbdb" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">Mostly</gs> the <gs id="10e5e5b7-5f12-4d65-9bcf-d8cfcad935b7" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="1305727b-f03a-4b41-a0ba-b712c271fbdb" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">roubaix</gs> tape and I've never had 1 customer <gs id="7eaa5b96-3950-4d3c-a5bd-4f4964c2a6a7" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="1305727b-f03a-4b41-a0ba-b712c271fbdb" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">complain</gs> of the tape shifting or moving or getting loose. I have the specialized classic waiting to be wrapped on my bars right now. I personally <gs id="7c4d35c6-064d-483a-80fe-0458b8e300b0" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="e6369190-6aba-4ccf-942c-1faa55ba495d" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">dont</gs> like the <gs id="6f0b00b4-fa6d-43c5-857c-16ef189a7b5f" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="e6369190-6aba-4ccf-942c-1faa55ba495d" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">roubaix</gs> <gs id="dd408b0f-5c6d-43be-8ff8-11b73ac10d68" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="e6369190-6aba-4ccf-942c-1faa55ba495d" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">tape but</gs> it is really stretchy so getting a tight wrap shouldn't be an issue at all. <gs id="4f080cc7-d2eb-4a4f-b58e-35dcb5437041" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="02858f33-b171-43f8-a65b-81488ff84622" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">Im</gs> not quite sure why the double sided tape wouldn't work and I like the idea of the friction <gs id="b91a4858-d645-47f6-8bad-f8f792a178ab" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="02858f33-b171-43f8-a65b-81488ff84622" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">tape but</gs> have never <gs id="023e588f-3dc4-4d09-a7e2-1117166b3a59" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="02858f33-b171-43f8-a65b-81488ff84622" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">employeed</gs> either style<gs id="d967dce5-8238-47ac-889b-336bdbaa65af" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="02858f33-b171-43f8-a65b-81488ff84622" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">.</gs>


I've always had trouble with tape moving. I've wrapped other peoples handlebars and they don't have a problem. It might be my 250lbs and a habit of twisting my hands on the bars. I'm just saying we have different problems and what works for one doesn't work for all. I like the friction tape idea and have used other tape under before. You might also be able to use sandpaper on AL bars. One thing I would also recommend is that you give them some time to set in. Ride easy or not at all for a couple days to let the tape form <gs id="80a91f46-f7cf-4f90-9a65-cab61503d437" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="d64c3107-8e44-4d4e-bce2-1e61fa4a4239" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">to</gs> the bars. I wish you luck and if you find something that works, hang on to it!


----------

